# A1 and A2 PRSI Class



## justasking2 (26 Jul 2011)

My husband and I had both been decuted PRSI at the A1 rate in stead of the A2. Should expect a refund or is there not much difference in it. Had looked on the revenue site but a little confusing !


----------



## DB74 (26 Jul 2011)

According to link below there is no Class A2 anymore

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW14/SW14_11/Pages/ClassA.aspx


----------



## mandelbrot (26 Jul 2011)

justasking2 said:


> My husband and I had both been decuted PRSI at the A1 rate in stead of the A2. Should expect a refund or is there not much difference in it. Had looked on the revenue site but a little confusing !


 
As DB74 says there is no Class A2 since 1/1/2011 - the reason being that the difference between class A1 and A2 was that people in class A2 did not pay the Health Levy (this was historically 2%, and increased to 4% in 2010 I think)

So to answer your question, and assuming A2 was the correct class (i.e. both you and your husband had a medical card), then the difference will be approximately 2% - 4% of your gross pay, depending on what time period the wrong class was operated.


----------



## Leaky1 (27 Jul 2011)

Just to note, you should look at the Social Welfare website for prsi info, they deal with prsi not Revenue. www.welfare.ie


----------

